# IBS causing agoraphobia



## sparkus88 (May 11, 2014)

Hi,

I have social anxiety/ IBS. I can have completely normal BMs all day eg once a day maybe twice. Then as soon as a social situation occurs, it gets worse. For example when I was going to a friends flat my BMs got worse, I had to go 3 times in half an hour before I left. I need to stop this happening, It is really badly affecting my life. My biggest anxiety is when I'm out in the real world I might not find a toilet in time.

Mark


----------



## Brandy Truss (May 3, 2014)

I know the feeling. I havent found the exact trigger for my ibs but social anxiety makes it worse. Anytime i get stressed out or i go out with a group my symptoms worsen. I try to only go to places im comfortable in (places with several stalls in the bathroom) . Also i try to only go out in small groups or people that knows my situation. My doctor prescribed me xanax for my anxiety i try not take it unless i absolutely have to. Also i always drive my car so if i want to leave i can. I have been in situations where i was sick and the people didnt want to leave and thats when i experienced my first panic attack. So since then i decided to drive myself in my car so if the people wanna stay they can get a cab home. Also i always eat very light if i know i have plans that day or if i go out that night to eat i only eat very lil and take the rest home to eat at a later time. Hope some of these lil tips help.


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

Even with mostly IBS-C symptoms, I can get an upset stomach and loose stools. I'm not saying this is for you (especially if nausea is not involved), but I take an antiemetic before I go into stressful or big social situations. One of the side-effects of antiemetics is that they dry you up pretty fast, and tend to stop diarrhea in its tracks. I also know several people that take antianxiety medications for the treatment of IBS. I am on them because I actually do have an anxiety disorder accompanied by IBS-U/IBS-C. I find that my social anxiety is less than before, as with those nasty panic attacks.

If you do decide to pursue antianxiety medications, know that it will be trial and error. I actually thought I had a depressive disorder before I began treatment, but it turned out to be all anxiety-related. I tried several different types before finding the medication that clicked. Be sure to be aware of any side-effects you are feeling, whether it be numbness or tingling, or feeling lethargic. Some of these medications can be dangerous, so make sure to begin at a low dose.


----------



## artisticbutanxious (May 13, 2014)

I know how you feel! I also suffer from IBS and it is making me agoraphobic and I was recently diagnoses to Social Anxiety. I do not like to travel away from my houses because I am afraid that I will poop on my self or in front of people. Funny thing is that I never had a accident before. I when to a gastro about a few years ago and he told me that there's nothing wrong with me and that my coloscopy was normal and diagnoses me with IBS.

Recently, I when to see a food allergist and turns out I am allergic to wheat, yeast, and peanuts. I also did a blood test which I am still waiting for the results.

I always wonder if my anxiety and IBS is caused by food allergies?!

I suggest you check your thyroid and check for any food allergies as well!


----------



## ali_13 (Jun 1, 2014)

I can relate, for the most part my bm's are normal when I am comfortable at home, but when I need to go anywhere away from home, even just to run small errands like going to get groceries, my anxiety over the possibility of not being able to access a bathroom, or possibly having an accident makes my bowels go crazy. Look into rescue remedy, or maybe look into getting a prescription for an anxiety medicine....If you want to talk more feel free to message me. Stay positive!


----------

